# Liste des avantages du jailbreak de l' TV2



## jmepok (16 Janvier 2011)

bonjour à tous, 

tout est dans le titre je cherche à comprendre les avantages (avec détails), quels qu'ils soient, de jailbreaker l'&#63743; TV 2G.

merci de votre aide.


----------



## ubusky (17 Janvier 2011)

on peut jailbreaker la Apple TV2????


----------



## fanougym (17 Janvier 2011)

oui, on peut.

mais, pour l'instant jailbreak "attaché", obligé de passer par un ordi à chaque démarrage.

De mon point de vue, attendre la finalisation de l'outil, pour l'instant, le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle.


----------



## Kubusiu (17 Janvier 2011)

idem,
il vaut mieux attendre une version untethered pour éviter trop de soucis.
Avec un débridage, il devient possible de lire n'importe quel format video (mkv, avi...), d'utiliser last.fm, streaming sur NAS...


----------



## fpoil (21 Janvier 2011)

Ca y est : on peut installer xbmc en standalone svp sur l'atv2 jailbreak...


----------

